

This is great. But I’m not coming back to your awesome web-app after signing up. - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2013/10/this-is-great-but-im-not-coming-back-to-your-awesome-web-app-after-signing-up/

======
FajitaNachos
#5 Be ridiculously bad ass

I'm pretty sure the first time most of us visited facebook or twitter, we
didn't think "Oh shit! This is amazing. I have to come back here everyday!"

Those sites are only interesting because our friends are there and because
over time, they evolved into great ideas. At one point 'tweeting' or even
'twittering' before it became known as 'tweeting' was said more in jest than
in seriousness. Now, in hindsight, it seems painfully obviously that it was a
great idea.

